
Huawei will commit to ‘no-spy agreements’ to win government contracts - bifrost
https://www.scmp.com/news/world/europe/article/3010230/huawei-will-commit-no-spy-agreements-win-government-contracts
======
vulptx
Pathetic. Spying is defined illegal already. Signing an extra "contract" to
record that one is not spying is obsolete...

~~~
bifrost
Absolutely true, this is further proof that Huawei should probably be
/dev/null'ed

